# SFX-Preferred Resorts Hilton Bonus Offer



## Seth Nock (May 13, 2010)

I wanted to make TUG members aware of a promotion SFX is running - 

SFX has a special offer for the following deposits:
HGVC 2 bedroom HGVC Las Vegas Hilton week 49 Dec 4 - 11 (3500 points)
HGVC 2 bedroom HGVC Las Vegas Hilton week 50 Dec 11 - 18 (3500 points)
HGVC 1 bedroom HGVC at Sea World week 16 April 16 - 23 (3400 points)
HGVC 1 bedroom HGVC at Sea World week 17 April 23 - 30 (3400 points)
HGVC 1 bedroom HGVC on International Dr week 16 April 16 - 23 (3400 points)
HGVC 1 bedroom HGVC on International Dr week 17 April 23 - 30 (3400 points)
HGVC 3 bedroom HGVC at Sea World week 16 April 16 - 23 (5800 points)
HGVC 3 bedroom HGVC at Sea World week 17 April 23 - 30 (5800 points)
HGVC 3 bedroom HGVC on International Dr week 16 April 16 - 23 (5800 points)
HGVC 3 bedroom HGVC on International Dr week 17 April 23 - 30 (5800 points)

Any Hilton owner who will book any of these units for SFX and deposit them with Darcy Piteg of SFX (510)749-3701 darcy@sfx-resorts.com today 5/13/2010 or tomorrow 5/14/2010 will be given a free 18 month SFX Platinum membership (30 month membership if depositing more than 1 week).  They will also be given 2 deposits (3 deposits for the 3 bedroom units).  One of the deposits will be valid for 1 year, the other will be valid for 2 years (regular exchange fees apply).  If you are booking and depositing more than 1 unit, please try to book multiple check in dates.  

As this is a great offer, I wanted to make TUG members aware.


----------



## Seth Nock (May 13, 2010)

Their website is http://www.sfx-resorts.com


----------



## PClapham (May 13, 2010)

I just deposited with sfx-sounds like a good deal.....

Anita


----------



## jin (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up Seth.  I just deposited 2 weeks.  Can anyone (including Seth) tell me their experience with SFX -- How reliable is it to get into nice locations such as Hawaii, and do they show you available inventory in their system? Pete


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 13, 2010)

SFX doesn't have an online search capability, so it's not easy to guess what trades you can get with them.  I think the key is to have a person there that can tell you what they have.  So if you decide to deposit, be sure you connect with someone at SFX.  That's about the only way I can see getting an exchange.  Just asking for something somewhere is a crapshoot and a waste of time.

I got San Francisco at Powell Place and was very happy with it, but my exchange requests to Hawaii have all turned up zilch, nada, nothing.  I would love to try for other areas, but the fees on my weeks are high enough that I will have better luck using II.   

I still have a deposit of a Hawaii week to use, so I was hoping for a Maui or Kauai week and never got a call on that.  Tried for a while, too. 

Hilton has good exchange power with RCI, but there are resorts and areas you can never get from RCI, so it's worth a try.


----------



## brigechols (May 13, 2010)

jin said:


> Thanks for the heads up Seth.  I just deposited 2 weeks.  Can anyone (including Seth) tell me their experience with SFX -- How reliable is it to get into nice locations such as Hawaii, and do they show you available inventory in their system? Pete



I have had good success with SFX. Exchanged into kona Hawaiian resort for spring break 2010 and the manhattan club for the week of July 4th.


----------



## chester1122 (May 13, 2010)

SFX has worked well for me.  Using Paniolo Greens I got a Kingsland 2 bedroom in February 2010 and am getting a Kona Hawaiin Village in March 2011.


----------



## Seth Nock (May 14, 2010)

SFX has a number of resorts in Hawaii.  I know that a few of my buyers booked Maui Scooner earlier this week.  They probably still have more Scooner weeks, if you still want to go to Maui.  Give Darcy a call.  They also have the Mayan Resorts in Mexico, which are among the nicest properties that I have been to.  They have many Hilton weeks and Moritz Grand Tortuga.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 14, 2010)

SFX works differently than RCI or II.  They only accept quality resorts, true.  

However they have no online inventory.  I have had a request for the Canada for summer for 3 years, an impossible request, no, improbabable but not impossible.  So I have a request that never gets matched.

I have not had as much success as I would like with SFX.  Every deposit extends by weeks another year, but that does not help me if I can't get an exchange.

If you want Mexico or Florida, San Fran (without saying, its called SFX is it not) and you are very flexible on dates then you have a better chance at finding something good.


----------



## sml2181 (May 14, 2010)

Can you deposit any HGVC reservation (at any HGVC location, including at a resort where you are not an owner), or can you only deposit a reservation at a location where you do own? 

I am being told 2 different things....  

(I do understand this offer is for these specific weeks/resorts, I am just being curious.)


----------



## jnjn (May 14, 2010)

I am pretty sure it is just trading those specified weeks.  It shouldnt matter if you own there or not.  Seth had the contact number above.  She is very friendly and helpful.


----------



## chester1122 (May 14, 2010)

Just put in the LV December week.  I had already booked a week in Hawaii using a deposit with SFX and was still looking for one more week.  Just after I added the HGVC LV a match came up for Hawaii at Kauai Beach Boy - which I really like.  So thanks for the tip Seth!


----------



## Seth Nock (May 15, 2010)

SFX takes any Hilton 1, 2 or 3 bedroom deposit (not studios).  They had this promotion just for those specific deposits (you just needed to reserve one of those weeks).  I am glad many TUGers were able to take advantage of it!  They are one of the best exchange companies for Mexico, San Francisco, Hiltons, Grand Cayman and Hawaii.  They have many other great resorts as well.  They also keep extending your weeks, if you deposit another unit, so you don't have to worry about your deposits ever expiring.


----------



## jin (May 15, 2010)

Seth Nock said:


> SFX takes any Hilton 1, 2 or 3 bedroom deposit (not studios).  They had this promotion just for those specific deposits (you just needed to reserve one of those weeks).  I am glad many TUGers were able to take advantage of it!  They are one of the best exchange companies for Mexico, San Francisco, Hiltons, Grand Cayman and Hawaii.  They have many other great resorts as well.  They also keep extending your weeks, if you deposit another unit, so you don't have to worry about your deposits ever expiring.


 
Are you allowed to deposit a week that you TRADED for on RCI or II at a premium resort/week?  If yes, can RCI or II void your trading rights with them as they can for renting a traded unit? Pete


----------



## Seth Nock (May 15, 2010)

jin said:


> Are you allowed to deposit a week that you TRADED for on RCI or II at a premium resort/week?  If yes, can RCI or II void your trading rights with them as they can for renting a traded unit? Pete



You would make a HGVC Club reservation and deposit that with SFX.  The posted promotion is over. But SFX will give you a $399 bonus week with any Hilton 1 bedroom or larger deposit for HGVC Sea World, Tuscany, Las Vegas Hilton, Las Vegas Strip or HGVC Hilton Hawaiian Village for Dec 1, 2010 or later.  This promotion is running through May 20, 2010.


----------



## jin (May 15, 2010)

Seth Nock said:


> You would make a HGVC Club reservation and deposit that with SFX.  The posted promotion is over. But SFX will give you a $399 bonus week with any Hilton 1 bedroom or larger deposit for HGVC Sea World, Tuscany, Las Vegas Hilton, Las Vegas Strip or HGVC Hilton Hawaiian Village for Dec 1, 2010 or later.  This promotion is running through May 20, 2010.



I understand the promotion is over and fortunately got 2 weeks in -- Thanks! But I'm just trying to learn more about the rules with SFX in general-- Do you know if they will accept a deposit for a week that has ALREADY been traded for via RCI or ii and is now in your name (be it a Hilton, Marriott or other top brand)and decide you can't use?  For example I use 4800 HGVC pts through RCI for a 2 BR Disney or HGVC Christmas Week and later decide I would rather deposit the traded week into SFX for a future week somewhere else...If yes, is this allowed under II or RCI rules?? Anyone Know? Pete


----------



## DeniseM (May 15, 2010)

No - you cannot deposit a trade from another exchange company.  None of the exchange companies allow this.  You can only deposit what you own, or reservations made with points that you own - not exchanges.


----------



## jin (May 15, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> No - you cannot deposit a trade from another exchange company.  None of the exchange companies allow this.  You can only deposit what you own, or reservations made with points that you own - not exchanges.



Thanks Denise -- Too Bad!


----------



## DeniseM (May 15, 2010)

jin said:


> Thanks Denise -- Too Bad!



Actually, it would be a nightmare to track, and if an exchange went bad, it would be difficult to determine who was responsible.

Let's say the owner A deposits his TS with II.

Then owner B exchanges for it and deposits it with RCI.

Than owner C exchanges for it.

Then owner A sells the week and it is no longer available for exchange.

Owner C gets screwed, RCI says it's II's fault, II says the week left their system and they have no control over it.


----------



## travelguy (May 20, 2010)

I completed this deposit special with Darcy @ SFX and it went smoothly.  It was a pleasure to deal with a real person by phone and e-mail instead of the usual non-response by RCI and II. 

It's been a while since I did a SFX trade but I've had great success with them in the past.  I'm looking forward to use the Platinum upgrade!


----------



## sml2181 (May 20, 2010)

OK - I am not such a fast learner I guess.  

For future reference...
Can you make "any" club reservation and deposit that with them? You don't have to use your home reservation?


----------



## travelguy (May 20, 2010)

sml2181 said:


> OK - I am not such a fast learner I guess.
> 
> For future reference...
> Can you make "any" club reservation and deposit that with them? You don't have to use your home reservation?




Correct.  Just make sure that the HGVC location and week is in the SFX "Prime Demand" grid.


----------



## Pro (May 20, 2010)

Seth Nock said:


> I wanted to make TUG members aware of a promotion SFX is running -
> 
> SFX has a special offer for the following deposits:
> HGVC 2 bedroom HGVC Las Vegas Hilton week 49 Dec 4 - 11 (3500 points)
> ...



Those April dates are Easter weeks, as Easter Sunday in the year 2011 falls on April 24, 2011.

Joe


----------



## jin (May 20, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Actually, it would be a nightmare to track, and if an exchange went bad, it would be difficult to determine who was responsible.
> 
> Let's say the owner A deposits his TS with II.
> 
> ...



Thanks, that makes sense.  On the same line of thinking why will they not let you re-deposit an exchanged deposit back into the SAME exchange group since this would be trackable, and they would get an ADDITIONAL exchange fee? -- they can determine the strength of the redeposited week based on when it is deposited just as if someone with the same week, resort, and number of rooms deposited at the same  time?
    One other comment -- I didn't realize if someone sells their unit, that any deposited weeks go with the sale -- what does II do for the person losing their week in this instance?  Does the buyer get the original week that was reserved or the week that was traded for?  Thanks, Pete


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 2, 2010)

I missed it - I haven't been around as much lately. But I got a great trade easily with SFX - I really like Corey (Seth hooked me up). I'll use them again next year.


----------



## ricoba (Jun 2, 2010)

Zac495 said:


> I missed it - I haven't been around as much lately. But I got a great trade easily with SFX - I really like Corey (Seth hooked me up). I'll use them again next year.



I had noticed you haven't posted in awhile, "welcome back" 

Got any trips planned for this summer?


----------

